# Motorising an HG One



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This looks interesting over on HB. It is the 3rd thread down, or the first with a video. He says he has just used a windscreen wiper motor. Would any of the more mechanically minded people think this would be possible/easy to do?

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/hg-one-mods-t25002-140.html


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

That's really quite clever.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> This looks interesting over on HB. It is the 3rd thread down, or the first with a video. He says he has just used a windscreen wiper motor. Would any of the more mechanically minded people think this would be possible/easy to do?
> 
> http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/hg-one-mods-t25002-140.html


Have a word with dsc, David - looks reasonably straightforward.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

This particular modification seems to make the HG-One slower, noisier and uglier, whilst simultaneously diminishing the hand operated philosophy. The 16 gram grind shown in the video was 59 seconds, I hand-grind 1 gram per rotation of the handle.

What it does achieve though, is a consistent and steady rate of turn, without stalls, and it is my (not very well researched) contention that such consistency is the key to an even grind, with virtually no boulders.

I feel that I have managed this with my poorly executed bolting down of the grinder... Initially this was done, so that (non-weightlifting) ladies and old men like myself could avoid stalls and jumping grinder syndrome, but I have found that I get a better quality grind as well.

A simpler, more elegant and less potentially destructive method of bolting the machine down has been demonstrated by Bertrand F. from France: http://hg-one.com/simple-surface-mounting/ and this would be my preferred option, if I ever move the grinder. I still have the original non drilled base, in the packing case.

The HB thread that DFK41 refers to is fascinating though, the HG-One seems to be endlessly modifiable. I just think that motorisation sort of sullies the concept a bit.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Did anybody ever build the electric HG-ONE that they open sourced?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am with Stephen on this one. I cannot see the point of buying a hand grinder then bunging a motor on unless it adds something really major!


----------

